# 1000.- Euro BMX



## Deleted 37613 (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein BMX zulegen und das Forum abgegrast.
Dabei habe ich Kommentare gelesen, dass es BMX Bikes von ca. 1000.- Euro gibt. Welche Hersteller bauen solche BMX oder sind das selbstgebaute?

Ich hatte vor für ca.350.- Euro eines zuzulegen. Dabei bin ich bei KHE, Felt und WTP, MCNeil hängen geblieben. 
Zu welcher Marke ratet ihr und warum? Ich möchte Dirt damit fahren.

Danke!


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Januar 2006)

leg noch so hundert drauf und da kriegste ein wtp Addict für oder halt ein eastern in dem preis rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alÃ¶x (22. Januar 2006)

Wenn du das Forum abgegrast hast ... machst du was falsch. Es gibt auch BMX-RÃ¤der von 2000â¬. Aber das doch egal wenn du 350â¬ ausgeben willst. 

Hast du das hier gelesen? BMX-AnfÃ¤ngerbike FAQ
Ich denke nicht. Sonst wÃ¼rdest du hier nicht so einen skurilen Thread Ã¶ffnen. #

Von KHE und Felt halt ich persÃ¶nlich nichts. Bei WTP machst du nichts falsch. MacNeil ist nicht schlecht. 

Empfehlung des Tages:
Eastern Shovelhead
Federal Foundation 2005
WTP Bold oder Darkness

Sorry wenn ich mit der Apostelei oben falsch liege. Aber du hast echt skuril geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (22. Januar 2006)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Ok dann weiß ich welche Marken ich focussieren kann. 

Sorry wenn ich skuril geschieben habe, aber den Einsteigerartikel habe ich gelesen dort stand nicht ob es auch Hersteller gibt die solch Teure anbieten.


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Januar 2006)

da kannste dich umschaun... http://www.bmx-mailorder.de/itemAll.php4?SubCatID=81


----------



## alÃ¶x (22. Januar 2006)

TÃ¼rlich kannst du auch teure KomplettrÃ¤der kaufen. schau einfach mal bei 
www.parano-garage.de

Kannst das hier kaufen da bezahlst gut Geld.

Ansonsten Eastern Ace of Spades Pro fÃ¼r 799â¬
WTP Primate fÃ¼r 899â¬

oder lass dir von Parano ein Rad zusammenstellen und du bekommst es noch teurer. Problem ist nur in der Preiskategorie gibt es nicht viele Angebote weil wenn jemand soviel Geld ausgeben kann dann will er auch ein Unikat haben. Er will die Teile so wie sie passen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (22. Januar 2006)

Cool das Bike. Gute Anlaufstelle die Site.

Meine Entscheidung wird auf WTP Darkness oder Addict  fallen.
Hat jemand schon einmal bei http://www.parano-garage.de/ bestellt oder
kennt jemand ein Geschäft bei dem in Rhein-Main Gebiet bei dem es WTP BMX zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Tobster (22. Januar 2006)

parano garage ist ein feiner laden! dort bestellen viele leute, ich ebenfalls und die sind dann auch sehr zufrieden mit den leistungen dieses shops! kann ich dir also guten gewissens weiterempfehlen! dort findet man gute parts, zu anständigen preisen 

tobi


----------



## alöx (22. Januar 2006)

Also bei Parano hat denk ich mal so fast jeder hier schonmal bestellt. Der Laden ist echt absolut unkompliziert, freundlich etc. Nur positives könnt ich dir erzählen. 

Nen Shop kenn ich keinen bei dir. Bin auch ein wenig von woanders.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. Januar 2006)

Ok, brauche ich dann noch spezielles Werkzeug zum Zusammenbauen (Kurbelmontage, Kettennieter, usw.)?
Oder ist das mit nem Bike soweit alles dabei was ich brauche zum Zusammenbauen?


----------



## alöx (23. Januar 2006)

Aufbauanleitung von Parano. 

Innensechskant (Inbus) brauchst
17er oder 19er Maulschlüssel bzw Ratsche mit Verlängerung für die Axle Pegs
15er Schlüssel für die Pedale
10er Schlüssel für die Bremsen

sonst noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. Januar 2006)

Oh danke.
Die habe ich nicht gesehen.
Klasse dann kann ich mal losbestellen..


----------



## drunky-monkey (26. Januar 2006)

Hi
also wen du dir echt eines zulegen willst ich verkaufe mein WTP Darkness und das billig also wen du interessiert bist dan meld dich einfach


----------



## BruteX23 (30. Januar 2006)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> also wen du dir echt eines zulegen willst ich verkaufe mein WTP Darkness und das billig also wen du interessiert bist dan meld dich einfach


sach mal preis an (nur so aus interesse)


----------



## drunky-monkey (2. Februar 2006)

hmmm ja so 250 währe mein preis


----------



## BruteX23 (2. Februar 2006)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ja so 250 währe mein preis


@crush 
schlag zu


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Februar 2006)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> @crush
> schlag zu



hat sich schon lange bei mir ein Addict bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (3. Februar 2006)

was kost nen addict bei dir? *g* ...machste pm oderso,wär nett =)...muss mal paar preise sammeln^^....brauch mitte sommer auch was neues....


----------

